# That's No Moon. It's a Space Station.



## Death Star

What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Death Star

I really have a big problem respecting anyone's authori-ty... but if anyone has a chance it's the Dude.


----------



## Terry

Welcome Death Star I see you are house broken which is always a good thing. Enjoy the boards.


----------



## Oddball

Death Star said:


> I really have a big problem respecting anyone's authori-ty... but if anyone has a chance it's the Dude.


I'm a pushover.

Just drop the Cheesy Poofs and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## xotoxi

Death Star...hmm...

That sound's vaguely familiar.

Star Trek, I think?

Who was the guy that was the leader of the Death Star?

I can't remember.


----------



## random3434

I'm going to go see a band called "_Dark Star"_ in February, any relation?


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm going to go see a band called "_Dark Star"_ in February, any relation?


 
Do they use cowbell in any of their songs?


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go see a band called "_Dark Star"_ in February, any relation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they use cowbell in any of their songs?
Click to expand...


That's all they use!


----------



## Terry

Why does Death Star sound so familiar to me also? Dude?


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go see a band called "_Dark Star"_ in February, any relation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they use cowbell in any of their songs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all they use!
Click to expand...

 
Instead of "Dark Star", why don't they call their band "Cow Bell"?


----------



## noose4

xotoxi said:


> Death Star...hmm...
> 
> That sound's vaguely familiar.
> 
> Star Trek, I think?
> 
> Who was the guy that was the leader of the Death Star?
> 
> I can't remember.



Doctor Smith


----------



## noose4

welcome

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc]YouTube - Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyd[/ame]


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Death Star

Terry said:


> Welcome Death Star I see you are house broken which is always a good thing. Enjoy the boards.




Housebroken might be giving me a little too much credit.


----------



## DiveCon

did someone turn out the lights when the last person left ova there?


welcome to the board


----------



## Si modo

Welcome!


----------



## 007

Death Star said:


> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.



*It is too late... for me... my son.*

Yeah this is a pretty darn good board, but you better already have or you need to grow some pretty thick skin. It can get brutal here.

Welcome, and have some fun.


----------



## Terry

DiveCon said:


> did someone turn out the lights when the last person left ova there?
> 
> 
> welcome to the board


My memory fades me.


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone turn out the lights when the last person left ova there?
> 
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> My memory fades me.
Click to expand...


Star Wars... _"Luke, use the force..."_ ...


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone turn out the lights when the last person left ova there?
> 
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> My memory fades me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Star Wars... _"Luke, use the force..."_ ...
Click to expand...

 Thank you PaleRider.


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> My memory fades me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars... _"Luke, use the force..."_ ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you PaleRider.
Click to expand...


They're some of my all time favorite movies. Got 'em all on Blu-ray.


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars... _"Luke, use the force..."_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PaleRider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're some of my all time favorite movies. Got 'em all on Blu-ray.
Click to expand...

I have seen Star Wars twice I think.  Never really got into that.  I know who OB1 is and Luke...oh and chewbacca (sp?)


----------



## 007

Terry said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PaleRider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're some of my all time favorite movies. Got 'em all on Blu-ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen Star Wars twice I think.  Never really got into that.  I know who OB1 is and Luke...oh and chewbacca (sp?)
Click to expand...


Absolutely, and ***** Vader, Princess Leah, Jabba The Hut, Han Solo, Yoda... great movies, love 'em.

Wow... weird... the word D-A-R-T-H must be on the word filter... weird.


----------



## Terry

Pale Rider said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're some of my all time favorite movies. Got 'em all on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Star Wars twice I think.  Never really got into that.  I know who OB1 is and Luke...oh and chewbacca (sp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely, and ***** Vader, Princess Leah, Jabba The Hut, Han Solo, Yoda... great movies, love 'em.
Click to expand...

Oh Yeah Yoda...ever notice that new born kitten's look like Yoda?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Saturn's Moon Iapetus.

Weird, right?


----------



## Xenophon

Gee, another Star wars guy...oh joy.


----------



## Terry

I don't get what the big deal or fascination is over Star Wars, I mean there are so many other movies isn't there that are better?


----------



## Xenophon

Gotta be the action figures.


----------



## Terry




----------



## Xenophon

[


----------



## Terry

I don't know maybe it has something to do with wanting to capture their youth...like they miss their toys or something


----------



## Xenophon

I wanted to recapture my youth, but the slippery bastard got away.


----------



## eagleseven

Xenophon said:


> [


*drools*

Do want. And I don't mean the kid, you sick mofos!


----------



## Xenophon

Both kids?


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Gotta be the action figures.


  Ok I left myself open for that one.


----------



## mal

Death Star said:


> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.



Wondered what took you so long... 



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Welcome to the USMB.


----------



## 007

People like Star Wars for the same reasons anyone likes any other movie. Preference. Give 'em a break... or list one of your favorite movies so we can all wonder why anyone would like that, and then insult it in any way we can.


----------



## xotoxi

Pale Rider said:


> People like Star Wars for the same reasons anyone likes any other movie. Preference. Give 'em a break... or list one of your favorite movies so we can all wonder why anyone would like that, and then insult it in any way we can.


 
Terms of Endearment

I was _SOOO_ moved by Debra Winger's performance...She is _ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS_!


----------



## Xenophon

Pale Rider said:


> People like Star Wars for the same reasons anyone likes any other movie. Preference. Give 'em a break... or list one of your favorite movies so we can all wonder why anyone would like that, and then insult it in any way we can.


Hmm, somebody collects Star Wars action figures!


----------



## Sidestreamer

Death Star said:


> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.



Hell yeah! This is the shiz-nit, the bee's knees, the cat's pajamas, the ... the... yeah, it's it.

Welcome!


----------



## Death Star

Pale Rider said:


> Death Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is too late... for me... my son.*
> 
> Yeah this is a pretty darn good board, but you better already have or you need to grow some pretty thick skin. It can get brutal here.
> 
> Welcome, and have some fun.
Click to expand...


My middle name is brutal.  Back before the "civility rules" I used to destroy people at what has become the Hannity Daycare Center.


----------



## Death Star

tha malcontent said:


> Death Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondered what took you so long...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



You know me - I'm slow.


----------



## DiveCon

Death Star said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is too late... for me... my son.*
> 
> Yeah this is a pretty darn good board, but you better already have or you need to grow some pretty thick skin. It can get brutal here.
> 
> Welcome, and have some fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My middle name is brutal.  Back before the "civility rules" I used to destroy people at what has become the Hannity Daycare Center.
Click to expand...

correction: the Hannity Rainbow Romper Room


----------



## veritas

A fully operational deathstar?!?!?!?


----------



## random3434

I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con. 


So Sexy!


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con.
> 
> 
> So Sexy!


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con.
> 
> 
> So Sexy!
Click to expand...


SO MANY COMMENTS, so little time.........................


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## veritas




----------



## Xenophon




----------



## Xenophon




----------



## veritas




----------



## veritas




----------



## Oddball




----------



## hjmick

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con.
> 
> 
> So Sexy!



Never heard of GenCon, but ComiCon is dope...


----------



## Ringel05

I wonder if the Jedi ever encountered this problem?

 CNN: Breaking News  Space Herpes Outbreak Worsens
by TheMule, 16:50 7-11-2297

Commonwealth News Network reports that all across Commonwealth Sector people are coming down with a very peculiar, yet vicious strain of Space Herpes.

Scientist across the sector are working feverishly to devise some sort of antibody to stop the spread of the terrible outbreak.

The Commonwealth Center for Disease Control has been investigating this outbreak to determine its relative point of origin. So far they have determined that this current strain originated far out in SC-1 where its high habitability bread the virus at a break-neck pace.

This strain was then tracked to Milliways where it entered the system on a colonizer of unknown designation. A large group of unwitting soldiers in a carrier group had too much fun at a certain colony in Milliways and was then shipped-out to Avaya.

Once this strain hit Avaya it was spread to innocent civilians on Athas and Rangifer Terendus during the Association Genocides. The fleeing refugees were sent to Smegs Junkbox as punishment for their incompetence in fighting the Association in Avaya.

Smegs Junkbox, being a system of already overloaded hospitals due the poor habitability, has been hit the hardest so far. Any available resources have been allocated to construction of high-tech hospitals to stem the flow.

Do not fear, The Commonwealth Center for Disease Control will be offering inoculation at the following locations once an antibody is discovered:
~The PK Stop-n-Go above Dark Eden in Tolive
~The Joint ATG-PK outpost in Rockstar

Remember, only you can prevent Space Herpes.

Only You Can Prevent Space Herpes!
More news from this game instance:
Discovery, Betrayal & Metal Hands
The best diplomatic envoy ever
A Certain Shade of Grey
The Rending Part 1 - The Wanderer
WR256.32 BREIF: CAUSE OF UNIVERSAL DEPRESSION
Rise of the Clones
Writing on the Wall
Tales of the Great Sundering: Pt. 2
The Feckoning
The Serenity Sanction
Tales of the Great Sundering: Pt. 1
Sine qua non
A Theoretical Examination of High Tax Rates
Dawn of the Ducks
Principles of Genocide
Mr. Brown Chronicles Vol I
The Gathering Storm
Battle for Ska Boss
The Fall of Saint November's Rage
War in the Core
The Holy Lands
And so the Old World ends
Old Factions Die Hard
A Mystery
The Exodus: Part 2
The Exodus: Part 1
I have received a premonition!
Battle Royale
Secure the main doors!
Magnetic Fields Attract Smashed Dreams
Extortion!
And so it Begins
The First Day Of Freedom
Violent riots across galactic colonies
The beginnings of all things new....
A War Against Entropy As History Echoes Familiarity
A Sliver of Progress in a Haystack of Stagnation
A Year to Remember... Or is it?
Making Dreams into Reality
survey 7 to control
Assault Gone Wrong Leads to the Unnecessary Loss of Thousands of Lives
Hitting Close to Home
Exclusive Interview with Enache Vladian II!
Not So Routine Check In
Association Fleets Close in on Alliance Colonies
The Death of the Market
Turmoil in the Alliance!
Caught in the middle
Be Corrupt and Die!
Subtle Beginnings
Routine Data Dump 512a-VI
Deep space Observatory Helixal 7
Being God of Creation is a Thankless Task
In the Valley of the Shadow
Space Oddity
A New Star is Born
Provenience
Rest Easy...
Laissez Faire
Dawn of the Second Age
Before the Storm
From hell's heart I stab at thee...
A New Age, A New Order.
We Give You Our Sick
Voyage Into The Crimson Expanse  Operation Red Eye
The Scar
Alliance Internal Defense Supervisor Tests His Virility
Alliance Ingenuity
The Protectorate Emerges
Your Ordinary Week
Joint Association Secure Empires
...The End of the Universe
Alpha Omega
Awakening
Fall of the House of Cards
Rare Wormhole Discovered!
Rampant Corruption
CNN: Breaking News  Space Herpes Outbreak Worsens
Breaking News - ANN
Breaking News - UGC
A New Era: In The Beginning
The Quiet Exodus
Shelter High Command finds Lord Asriel guilty of high treason - Martial Law declared
Scattered Remains Tell A Haunting Story
New threat discovered
Obesity Rates Skyrocket Like A Small Child In A Trebuchet With A Fat Person As A Counterweight
An Interview with Lord Asriel
Oxford-Goo Research Initiative Starts Universes Largest Project
Human frailties
Death, Destruction and Mayham
Exposed: Scientific Fascism
An awakening
Economic Crisis?
Archeived Transmission Unearthed from Database
Intrigue, Liars and Spies, Oh My!
A New Beginning
The end is nigh!
The Tide Turns
The War Drums Beat
The Dominion a Threat From Within
A New Enemy
Diamonds and the Market: How to avoid getting screwed
Vector Technologies - Making space safer

CNN: Breaking News  Space Herpes Outbreak Worsens - Warring Factions


----------



## hjmick

Ringel05 said:


> CNN: Breaking News &#8211; Space Herpes Outbreak Worsens - Warring Factions



The funniest thing about that website, the advertisement at the top for the herpes dating website. Struck me just right.


----------



## eagleseven

hjmick said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN: Breaking News  Space Herpes Outbreak Worsens - Warring Factions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about that website, the advertisement at the top for the herpes dating website. Struck me just right.
Click to expand...

Thank you, google adsense!


----------



## eagleseven




----------



## eagleseven




----------



## JW Frogen

eagleseven said:


>



 It is just an intergalactic Arkansas wedding.


----------



## mal

Xenophon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con.
> 
> 
> So Sexy!
Click to expand...


Jabba... Yet not Princess... Extra Concerning on that one. 



peace...


----------



## 007

Xenophon said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Star Wars for the same reasons anyone likes any other movie. Preference. Give 'em a break... or list one of your favorite movies so we can all wonder why anyone would like that, and then insult it in any way we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, somebody collects Star Wars action figures!
Click to expand...


You do?


----------



## 007

Death Star said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up people? Word is, this is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is too late... for me... my son.*
> 
> Yeah this is a pretty darn good board, but you better already have or you need to grow some pretty thick skin. It can get brutal here.
> 
> Welcome, and have some fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My middle name is brutal. Back before the "civility rules" I used to destroy people at what has become the Hannity Daycare Center.
Click to expand...


Well, looks like anyone that likes the movie Star Wars is considered by some here to be a jack off. Sorry about that, I think they're great movies, but this board is like a box of chocolates... you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## Xenophon

Pale Rider said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Star Wars for the same reasons anyone likes any other movie. Preference. Give 'em a break... or list one of your favorite movies so we can all wonder why anyone would like that, and then insult it in any way we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, somebody collects Star Wars action figures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do?
Click to expand...

Why, looking for someone to swap figures talk with?


----------



## asaratis

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go see a band called "_Dark Star"_ in February, any relation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they use cowbell in any of their songs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all they use!
Click to expand...

Goin' to a Miss Hippy State football game and sit by the band?


Terry said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did someone turn out the lights when the last person left ova there?
> 
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> My memory fades me.
Click to expand...

Have we been here before?



Xenophon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I speak for all women when I say we are all turned on by grown men who still collect Sci Fi action figures and go to Gen Con.
> 
> 
> So Sexy!
Click to expand...

That's no man.


----------



## immto

How much do you want for that fully functional Death Star?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Good to see yuh J. ~BH


----------

